# FDA Approves Depressant Drug For The Annoyingly Cheerful



## imurphy (Feb 15, 2009)

I can think of people I know that could use this long-awaited help!

Link to Story


----------



## Sasha (Feb 15, 2009)

Did ffemt put you up to posting this?

:[


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope, that's how I found it...


----------



## Meursault (Feb 15, 2009)

Saw this when they first posted it, loved  it, and started making a list of people that could use it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 15, 2009)

I need to get a few people a lifetime supply


----------



## Aidey (Feb 15, 2009)

Bahahaha. I <3 the Onion.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 15, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Did ffemt put you up to posting this?
> 
> :[



LOL!!!

10 characters


----------



## EMERG2011 (Feb 16, 2009)

Despondex, from the same people who brought you fukidol. 

Despondex and Fukidol, for when you just need to lie there in a puddle of your own excrement. Available at CVS/Pharmacy


----------



## lcffemt (Feb 17, 2009)

LMAO. I can already think of 10 people who could use this!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 17, 2009)

I wonder if it's made by the same people that made this one.


----------



## Frank_Fedderling (Feb 18, 2009)

Is that a real drug?

I could use some of that. But I'm cheerful and I curse a lot. A LOT. I try to cut back, it helps my ulcer to let it all out. Like an emotional enema. So, I could use a drug for that.


----------



## medic_chick87 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, I seriously didnt know if that was for real or not until the DR cussed!

Yes I admit it. I am blond. :lol:


----------



## WarDance (Feb 18, 2009)

I kind of like theme parties!  Maybe I'm overly cheerful and I just don't know it.  Wait.  No that's not me at all.


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 8, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> I wonder if it's made by the same people that made this one.



lmao i need a huge dose of that


----------

